# MD State FITA Field (marked) Championship--Labor Day



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Okay, fulfilling my “Regal” duties…..Here’s another one for ya. 

Labor Day, September 6, 2010, MAA State FITA Field Championship to be held at Vingt-neuf Bowmen in White Marsh, Maryland. Shotgun start at 10:00 AM. This is a marked FITA field event and the great folks at VNB will be passing out a meters to yards cheat sheet to all shooters. :thumbs_up

So don’t be skeered of the "F" word and come out and try this very enjoyable field game of 24 targets (black face w/yellow dot) shot 3 arrows in each target for a total of 72 shots. Scoring is X = 6, dot = 5, then 4, 3, 2, 1, 0 for the remaining rings. Max score per round is 432.

Hope to see you out there!! :teeth:

Still can't edit titles--should read MD and NOT MS....


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

montigre said:


> Okay, fulfilling my “Regal” duties…..Here’s another one for ya.
> 
> Labor Day, September 6, 2010, MAA State FITA Field Championship to be held at Vingt-neuf Bowmen in White Marsh, Maryland. Shotgun start at 10:00 AM. This is a marked FITA field event and the great folks at VNB will be passing out a meters to yards cheat sheet to all shooters. :thumbs_up
> 
> ...



*STICKY is your friend when it comes to fixin' about anything on AT...:wink:

HEYYYYyyyyyyyy....Sticky....got a little job for you.................*

.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

It's okay--it's a done deal and has gone down into the MD history books.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *STICKY is your friend when it comes to fixin' about anything on AT...:wink:
> 
> HEYYYYyyyyyyyy....Sticky....got a little job for you.................*
> 
> .


 Aye.. got it.. albeit a tad late.. :embara:  :darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Aye.. got it.. albeit a tad late.. :embara:  :darkbeer:


Slacker


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Slacker


 Well, I ain't a FITA'r.. :noidea:  :tomato:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

IGluIt4U said:


> Well, I ain't a FITA'r.. :noidea:  :tomato:


If that's what they're called, I don't think I WANT to be one.:chortle:


----------

